# your thoughts please



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,Due to sticky stools that required so much wiping and frequent wiping that I went to a&e because I was so sore,I decided to stop taking Movicol.The problem still persisted .I stopped eating my daily 2 peaches,2 prunes and peas and carrots,the leaking,sticky poop stopped,but I started to pass hard stools again.I went back on one Movicol per day,and its doling nothing to help with the hard stools and bowel movements .So is the fibre food (peaches pees etc) causing the problem?I keep diet logs,lacks certain info,but the log from last year showed normal bowel movements most days,soft poop but no comments regarding leaking or constant wiping.This old diet shows I was only eating rolls once or twice a week,each day I have one,no chocolate chip cookies,I eat about 6-8 at the moment and no fruit at all,and just cooked with peas and carrots every other day.But half a bag of M&M peanuts each day.I intend to follow this diet from Monday,with the added vit c tablets and cod liver oil.Your thoughts please.Thanks


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

ps,plus a probiotic


----------



## Matt P (Jun 21, 2011)

Mike, I had to give up chocolate chip cookies because I realised I was binging on them and they slowed down my gut and caused me to get what I lovingly call 'cannon balls', giving me sticky tar movements that were a nightmare to pass and cannon ball movements that were excruciating! That aside, what shape are your stools when you're on movicol? Are they pretty normal or more narrow than usual?Matt


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Matt P said:


> Mike, I had to give up chocolate chip cookies because I realised I was binging on them and they slowed down my gut and caused me to get what I lovingly call 'cannon balls', giving me sticky tar movements that were a nightmare to pass and cannon ball movements that were excruciating! That aside, what shape are your stools when you're on movicol? Are they pretty normal or more narrow than usual?Matt


Hi Matt,Thanks for the reply.I could describe my stools has cannon balls,not nice at all.When I first started to take Movicol,my stools were normal,soft and long.Then they started to get shorter and softer,almost like toothpaste,plus the dreaded leakage started.And yes they were sometimes narrow.I think that maybe the Movicol was drawing too much water,not sure.Mike


----------



## Matt P (Jun 21, 2011)

ukmike said:


> Hi Matt,Thanks for the reply.I could describe my stools has cannon balls,not nice at all.When I first started to take Movicol,my stools were normal,soft and long.Then they started to get shorter and softer,almost like toothpaste,plus the dreaded leakage started.And yes they were sometimes narrow.I think that maybe the Movicol was drawing too much water,not sure.Mike


Sounds familiar, I actually ended up in A&E in June with a bowel obstruction / impaction. Turned out I'd been passing thin short stools with the help of laxatives because they were helping loose stool pass around the hard stuff for a number of months. I was pretty bloated all the time but when I stopped the laxatives all I got was hard stool / straining and occasional leakage (overflow). I guess you'd know if you were chockablock but then it can be hard to tell because of the usual 'not feeling empty' symptoms we IBS people get. I was treated to a drip for dehydration, 3 night stay, 4 enemas and follow-up movicol at home, and even then it wasn't until they gave me Picolax to clear me out for a colonoscopy that I felt empty (all clear). I'm not saying you have an obstruction, but maybe worth getting an x-ray if this has been going on a while.


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Matt P said:


> Sounds familiar, I actually ended up in A&E in June with a bowel obstruction / impaction. Turned out I'd been passing thin short stools with the help of laxatives because they were helping loose stool pass around the hard stuff for a number of months. I was pretty bloated all the time but when I stopped the laxatives all I got was hard stool / straining and occasional leakage (overflow). I guess you'd know if you were chockablock but then it can be hard to tell because of the usual 'not feeling empty' symptoms we IBS people get. I was treated to a drip for dehydration, 3 night stay, 4 enemas and follow-up movicol at home, and even then it wasn't until they gave me Picolax to clear me out for a colonoscopy that I felt empty (all clear). I'm not saying you have an obstruction, but maybe worth getting an x-ray if this has been going on a while.


I to went to A&E a few months back,I hadn't passed much in 8 days,it was caused by some strong antibiotics.Thats when I was prescribed Movicol.They really felt my stomach area,and found nothing,and I've had it checked twice since then,no pain or hard lumps felt.Even thou I have passed pellets and thin stools,I have also passed normal stools,so I'm hoping I don't have a blockage somewhere.I am waiting for an appointment for another colonoscopy,not something I am looking for,the thought of that camera going back inside and around............


----------

